# 69 judge rocker panel moulding extentions



## klassics (Jan 20, 2016)

does anyone know if judges that had rocker moldings and wheel opening moldings from the factory, would have also had rocker molding extensions on the rear quarters, and if they did, was it an early or late car option? thanks in advance.


----------

